# DFDS Zeebrugge-Rosyth



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

This is technically a freight route but they accept 'light vans'

On enquiry they said no to MH - I did not give my name.

Has anyone booked on this route, for say a Van, Driver and Driver's mate? Vehicle type - Fiat Ducato etc. And of course it is a PHGV

I wonder if one books, as a van, and turns up, whether they would refuse boarding. 

Any thoughts?

Geoff


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

You will probably find that when you enter your registration it will show the vehicle type and then decline it when the computer says "no"


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

machilly said:


> You will probably find that when you enter your registration it will show the vehicle type and then decline it when the computer says "no"


But won't the computer just show the Class - PLG rather than the Body Type - motorcaravan?


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

A lot of companies only ask for the registration number and then use the DVLA to get the vehicle type and details, try logging on to one of the sites that find parts for vehicles to see how quickly it returns your vehicle details.

Regards


----------



## Sweetpea4472 (May 27, 2013)

*Rosyth-Zeebrugge crossing.*

Has anyone ever had any success with DFDS on the Rosyth-Zeebrugge crossing in a motorhome? I know that Calmac are happy for you to travel on their freight ships if you so desire.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

http://www.scotsman.com/news/rosyth-zeebrugge-ferry-to-stop-carrying-passengers-1-477596

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-11041554

Doesn't look as though it is possible.

Those links are from 2010, so some time ago.

Peter


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

I'd really like to know the answer to this too. It would be an ideal route for me.

I suspect (this is really just me guessing) their official line is because they don't want the cost of staffing up to handle all the normal tourist hassle. I suspect you can run a ship operation a lot more cheaply if you don't bother with all the add-ons that the naive tourist can't cope without. Whereas truckers know what they are doing, get on the ship, eat the hearty grub, watch a big screen footy match and head to their bunk.

So, if you turn up with your booking made and paid and get on the ship without asking where the ice cream shop is, you may well be fine.

Volunteers please to test my theory. . .


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Just had a look at trying to book myself and it looks like that might be first big hurdle. 

It's not same booking system as other DFDS routes. You have to have a username/password for Infobridge and I suspect that will need account setup/trade credit checks etc etc. When I have more time I'll have a go at trying to do that but may well present hurdles if you don't have a business you can use to "front" your booking.

It actually say it accepts "trade cars" so I can't see a MH being a physical problem as long as you can justify it as being for trade purposes.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mark993 said:


> Just had a look at trying to book myself and it looks like that might be first big hurdle.
> 
> It's not same booking system as other DFDS routes. You have to have a username/password for Infobridge and I suspect that will need account setup/trade credit checks etc etc. When I have more time I'll have a go at trying to do that but may well present hurdles if you don't have a business you can use to "front" your booking.
> 
> It actually say it accepts "trade cars" so I can't see a MH being a physical problem as long as you can justify it as being for trade purposes.


Bump - I also am interested.

Mark did you have any success?

Geoff


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Well in fact I discovered there is a way to book without an account - simply use aferryfreight.co.uk - but it is over £100 more (each way) than using Newcastle! 

It lets you book (well I stopped at the payment point - but it had already accepted my vehicle - from registration number).

Think we are back at point where someone needs to actually book and turn up and see what happens.  

I'm happy to do this (when I want to go!!) - but not at a busy time of year because I'd want to be able to drive to Newcastle and get on next sailing if I was turned away at the point of boarding.

Suspect they let it police itself given they are not likely to get many non-freight vehicles that will cost £100 to drive from Rosyth to Newcastle, but freight guys will probably happily pay this because of fuel plus driver costs.

When are you planning to travel? My next planned trip is not in that direction.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mark993 said:


> Well in fact I discovered there is a way to book without an account - simply use aferryfreight.co.uk - but it is over £100 more (each way) than using Newcastle!
> 
> It lets you book (well I stopped at the payment point - but it had already accepted my vehicle - from registration number).
> 
> ...


Mark thanks

I have just left the MH in storage near Edinburgh airport and flew home yesterday. We are returning in about 3 weeks to tour Scotland for 3 weeks and then somehow get the MH back to Poland. as i was passing Rosyth yesterday I was thinking about that route again, but as you say maybe Newcastle is cheaper and we can re-vist the Northumberland coast.

Geoff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

not too keen on sharing cabins myself.


TM


----------

